# Auchan Calais, Xmas and New Year opening times.



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

I've discovered that Auchan will be open on Sundays throughout December which may be of interest to some.

What I cannot find out though is what their hours of opening will be on New Years Eve (which is when I arrive), anyone know?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

_Le service client Auchan est à votre écoute :

Par écrit : cliquez ici
Par téléphone : 03 5930 5930 (appel non surtaxé ) du lundi au samedi de 9h à 20h_.

If you want to e-mail them then the link (_cliquez ici _above is availailable from:

http://www.auchan.fr/index.jsp

Half way down the page on the right, a red button with a photo of a young lady and _ Auchan a votre ecoute ! _ written on it.

G


----------

